# Clingy kitten after vaccs?



## meggbxo (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi there, I have a 9 week old male kitten who got his first set of vaccinations yesterday. He was fine yesterday but today he has been quite clingy and sleepy. He will sleep then wake up and meow constantly and try to be as close as he can to me as possible.. by close I mean literally on my head! Could it be due to the needles yesterday? he does follow me around sometimes when I leave the room and when he's sleepy he loves being right next to me but he's never normally as clingy as this haha. Any advice?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello @meggbxo and welcome 

Sometimes kittens react to their vaccinations and feel a bit off colour for a few days afterwards. So he is clinging to you because he doesn't feel 100% well. The hot weather is probably making him feel worse too (if you are in the UK i.e.)

Is he eating normally ? If not that is something you need to watch carefully as kittens can become dehydrated quickly if they don't eat or drink, and this is especially important in hot weather. Check his gums are pink and moist as they should be, not pale and dry.

Also check his output of urine in the litter box is normal for him.

Do not let him go all day without food or water. If his appetite is poor you can tempt him with some poached white fish + lots of the cooking stock, or some mashed canned sardines in spring water (NOT brine or oil). Or a little canned pilchards in tomato sauce (not much as they contain salt). You can warm the food up slightly so the smell is even stronger.

If he won't eat or drink anything for you, you should take advice from your vet as kitty may need IV fluids.


----------



## meggbxo (Jun 21, 2017)

He is eating and drinking perfectly and going to the toilet as normal, but he is just a lot sleepier than usual and not his total playful self. I am presuming it's just from the needles but wanted to see if other people have had the same experience


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes the experience is not unusual. 

Glad to hear he is eating and drinking normally.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It isn't unusual and combined with the hot weather I'm not surprised that he's feeling a bit under the weather. When my kittens have their vaccinations they are always keen to be 'babied' by their mum for a while.


----------



## meggbxo (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks everyone. He seems to be fine this evening, a little skittering as we're experiencing really bad rain and thunder but back to normal from what I can tell.


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

My 7yr old big baby is still off colour for a couple of days after being vaccinated.


----------



## JessieLou28 (Jul 17, 2017)

When our girl had her first set of jabs she was exactly the same, and wouldn't leave my side. She slept next to me for a few nights then was fine once the sickness wore off. She was much better when she had her second lot, and her microchip.


----------

